# Quit Halloween?



## djm902 (Nov 30, 2006)

i think it happens to everyone at some point and time 
i think its just burnout
i know after halloween i didnt think about halloween for 2 months at least
then i started slowy gathering ideas buying things here and there and now
im going full bore again
maybe you just need to take a break
i think if you sell your props you might regret it
but good luck whatever decide


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

I did Halloween as a bi annual event for several years. I would get burnt out because I wasn't happy with a turn out or something and give up the next year. I think I'm on 3 in a row so far counting this year. It's not bad to take a break but keep all your props, you'll want them soon enough.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I have felt burned out lots of times. Year before last, my husband who helps me out alot was traveling almost all of Sept. and Oct. I told him I just wasn't up to doing it, but then two weeks before Halloween I couldn't stand it anymore and worked night and day to get it all out.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I do get very physically tired running a haunted house that has been open for business almost every night of the entire year during these last 20 years...I might get really burnt out IF I wasn't getting so much pure fun and deep satisfaction from all these things I do here.
I know I am held proud by my own self because so many of the things people are in awe over and compliment me lavishly on are the things that I have thought up and built myself. This provides a reall deep, genuine positive feeling that does sustain one when things get tiresome of exceedingly stupid for too long.
Just tonight I received an e-mail from a haunted house fanatic who has been here several times.
I had asked him to explain to me if he could what makes some professional haunters feel real fear and forboding from my house tour? (As I have been told and have overheard quite a few times)
He said much of it has to do with the unpredictability of the tour and the house. It doesnot provide much of a comfort zone of familiar items (like everybody seems to own)
Maybe I'm just too simple-minded to get bored?
For some reason I never get bored watching their extremely fearful reactions inspired here, followed immeadiately by their laughter, I always hope.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

strange1 said:


> I just read a post about a member here losing their enthusiasm for Halloween.


I read it too. I'm sure it's burnout. I think taking a break is a good idea. For me, I enjoy the atmosphere too much, but I suppose in time I might feel burnout as well.

I took a break from this forum for a good 3 months after last Halloween. There was too much going on, but I returned when things settled. Now I have too many friends here to want to take a break from the forum.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

for me i started out just doing a showplace. no haunt. i enjoyed that. but everyone kept bugging me to do a haunt so after 3 years i did. it was mostly my family that helped so that was fun. i did have one kid who was supposed to help who didn't show. each year family members dropped out with good reasons-so i would have to ask around 200 people just to get 25 that would. then they would not show up. three halloweens ago i had 25 lined up and only 13 showed up. i had to not use two rooms. just not enough haunters. then we moved to a different town in aug. but still in our school district. in sept. we put my mom in a rest home. i was going through my change in life. i was tired of asking people and the end results. not settled in so wanted to pass. i was pretty burnt out. my 10 year old grandson was so disapointed he cried. i told him there was just not enough time to find people to help. he said his friends would. i said you find 10 kids that will help and we'll do it. so the next day he came home with a list of 10 friends who would. only one friend didn't show up. the haunt went pretty well. the next year other than 2, the same kids came back and we added 4 new kids. the kids love it and have been very dependable. this has made it once again very enjoyable. maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea for you to take a break, but i agree with the above people, don't sell your props right away. i would give it some time first.


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

We go through this - just about every year the day after Halloween when we are looking at the massive job to put everything back in storage. At that point I'm a little sick of seeing everything.
But we always come back around - and as long as we live in this house I'm not sure we can get by with just skipping one year. I feel sorry for whoever buys our house after us that first Halloween they are in it.....
So we'll keep at it. I think sometimes it's the pressure of everyone asking what we will do this year - will it be bigger - etc. Everyone loves it, would never want to miss it, but has no clue as to the work that goes into it.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Halloween's so much a part of me, I don't think I could ever quit it. But I don't live and breathe it all the time either (just around mid-August through October )....even though I don't stay submersed in it year 'round, there are things I do here and there to get my fix, and I still enjoy coming here, hanging out with y'all. We don't even have to be talking about Halloween, I just enjoy the company.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

I too will go along with the burnout theory. You do anything enough, you'll reach a limit and need to step away for a while.

You could always try just taking the year off. Don't get rid of everything just yet. Take this year off, maybe even next year, then see how you feel about it. If you're really done, than so be it. But if not, you still have your stuff if you find the mood again.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

There is the kind of weather you have where you live too who might be a factor ,like here it might be huge rain ,wind ,cold and even snow . sure its not supposed to stop you but when you work so hard on props who are supposed to be outside and it can't, cause MME Weather is not working with us . but for me it can snow i will be doing a Nightmare after Christmas theme . Good luck to everybody who pass by this stage .


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I agree it happens a lot. I've seen the same thing in my Villaging Forum. People just get other interests in life, and move on. I know for die hards it is impossible to believe, but it does happen.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I've never thought about quitting Halloween, but I do understand the idea of getting burned out or even just fed up.

My dilemma now is having a party every year. Last year I spent so much time & money (as I usually do) and only a few people showed up. I never had something like that happen and it was a slap in the face. I was emotionally damaged!

I think this year, I won't do the party (maybe next year I'll feel different), but I'll still have friends over and then we'll probably go out to the street festival we have here in Dallas. I'll still decorate my house, but nothing over the top like props or anything.

I'm kinda looking forward to just kicking back this H-ween. This year I'll be able to watch scary movies, go to haunted houses, and fall fairs. Sounds like fun to me! I'll just live vicariously thru you guys here!

So, take a break, if you need to. It just might reenergize you for next year! Good luck!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

RedSonja said:


> Last year I spent so much time & money (as I usually do) and only a few people showed up. I never had something like that happen and it was a slap in the face. I was emotionally damaged!


I'd be pretty upset if we didn't have a group of more than 50 people at our party this year. My party has almost tripled in size over the last 3 years and last year we had over 65 people. I'm anticipating in the 80+ range this year because so many people who couldn't make it last year are so looking forward to it this year. I've already got 20 people who couldn't make it last year who have told me they already know what they're going to be and these are people who normally keep they're word. Barring any unforeseen issues, most of them will be there.

But if I had only 30 or so people show, I'd truly be devastated.  All the work, preparation, food, alcohol... I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

you could take even a 1 year break. Recoup some cost and time.

But if you want to sell your props, send me a PM. I am always looking to gain expensive props for dirt cheap.

And if you want them back, I will only charge you twice what I paid.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"Prop"*

"Prop", isn't that an interesting word?
Meaning something you need or think you need to hold you up?
Could you be considered scary with no props? I don't get any burnt out feelings because my customers and my own mind like the feeling of being challenged and stretched by others and the situations they create.
What really makes your mind come alive is the challenge of being scary with no regular props to use. And what could be even better? When your homemade low-budget efforts work so well, ellicting screams, jerky behavior, twitches, swearing and all you spent is $1.98 or maybe even alot less!
Of course part of the secret of making something work that is not scary is to give it a backround storyline or a visual set up leading into the climax.
I have scared people by warning them about the "Albino Wood Worm", it sucks out people's brains! Then they scream as my "albino" finger wigggles around through a knott hole as I illuminate it with my small flashlight.
It's hard to get burnt out over anything as long as you are having fun.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I messed around and pulled to many projects out and put them on my front porch. Now that I have them staring me in the face, i cannot muster the energy to put into them... So you could call that burnt out. I stare at them and say I want to do it this way, but what if it looks like crap, then that will be a waste of time and money. So I don't bother... I am thinking of putting everything in storage and picking back up on prop building in a few weeks, after the porch has been cleaned off.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I had very similar feelings last year. It was July and I still didn't have any spirit and I was getting concerned. By the beginning of Sept I was full tilt and spent more time/money and effort than any previous year. And had major burn out in Nov because of it. lol

I suggest to let your feelings be for awhile and see what happens as the season gets closer.

My big thing is an adult party and I'm holding firmly that we will be taking this year off. After 13 years (with 2 off) I'm ready for another break. Maybe our friends are too. Our attendance was low last year compared to the number of invites sent. I'm guessing we only had somewhere around 50 guests (a fair amount I didn't even know)


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

oh no! i hope i don't ever get burned out, i wouldn't know what do with myself LOL. like laurie said, halloween is with me all year, i mean i even have a halloween themed tattoo that covers my entire upper arm but from august-october is when the mood really hits me...you know when you walk outside and theres that smell? you can almost smell fall approaching and theres also that feel in the air and then i know it's spooky time!


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> I messed around and pulled to many projects out and put them on my front porch. Now that I have them staring me in the face, i cannot muster the energy to put into them... So you could call that burnt out. I stare at them and say I want to do it this way, but what if it looks like crap, then that will be a waste of time and money. So I don't bother... I am thinking of putting everything in storage and picking back up on prop building in a few weeks, after the porch has been cleaned off.


Thats kind of how I feel, always wanting things to look good and worrying if it will look right and wasting the time and money.
A friend told me that we who build props tend to get use to seeing prop corpses and haunted houses and are never satisfied with what we make.
Even though they might scare the heck out of others that aren't used to seeing them.
Too critical of ourselves.

Myself, my wife is usually right ( she is the smarter of the two of us ) she said I will get the old feelings back and will start making stuff again.
And I would hate to lose the friends I've made here.

I think what got me to thinking of getting out of Halloween prop making was just temporary burn out.
There were factors like time, money.
First year with small animatronic props, and not having them turn out like I wanted, the frustration.
Coping with co-workers and others that say there is something wrong with my mental makeup because I like halloween and some of the props I make.
I know everyone here can relate to that, but after a while it does get to you.
It gets frustrating when you do something you enjoy and that entertains people at Halloween, but in the meantime they call you sick and preverted.

Will I give up halloween and prop making, probably not.
As was stated, when fall comes with its distinctive smells and colors and it is getting closer to Halloween, the juices will start flowing again.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I get burned out on specific projects all the time. 

Which is why I have about 8 different ones started and none finished so far this year. I feel like working different stuff at different times. 

Hell, I even have some projects started that won't be going up this year at all. Just to give me something different to do.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

I HAVE to lay off of Halloween mentally between Nov 1st and Dec 31st. The wife lets me drool over Halloween all year, but insists that I focus on Christmas during "her" time. That will give me enough of a break to prevent burnout, I think. 

Strange1, I do know what you mean about other people trying to make you feel bad about having a passion for Halloween, but you gotta' understand that those same people probably don't have a similar interest in ANYTHING, and they're just jealous or confused because you do.

I have a friend (we call him Mini Me), who has an insatiable passion for vampires. Anytime we go out to other friends places or anywhere else, for that matter, he wears these expensive porcelain fangs. Some of our friends are embarrassed to be seen with him, but I think it's awesome that he has no shame about showing people what fascinates him. You just have to brush off other peoples insecurities and do what you gotta' do, sometimes.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

strange1 said:


> Myself, my wife is usually right ( she is the smarter of the two of us ) she said I will get the old feelings back and will start making stuff again.
> And I would hate to lose the friends I've made here.


We *sure would hate* to lose you too, strange1! I always enjoy reading your posts! 


Strange1, I do know what you mean about other people trying to make you feel bad about having a passion for Halloween, but you gotta' understand that those same people probably don't have a similar interest in ANYTHING, and they're just jealous or confused because you do.

Still haven't mastered the art of double-quoting yet Rookie, but those were some good words...you're a very sensible guy, my friend.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I have just recently started building my props so it's too soon for me to feel burnout with Halloween. However, I think in general it takes a diversity of interests to keep anyone from getting bored with a hobby. I always have several things going on at anyone time. Not just Halloween projects, but other projects like jewelry design, sewing, graphic arts, scrapbooking, working my horses.... Yes, I'm a hobby junkie. The other thing that has caused me to burnout on my hobbies in the past was an overwhelming schedule at work and an incredible challenge of providing care to aging parents while my sons were in transition to an independent life. Whew! The sandwich generation is a hard place to be.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Laurie, I just sent you a message regarding multiple quotes. 

Regarding burnout, some of you are describing delaying projects a bit as burn out. Do you really think that's what it is? To me it's a matter of having time to do them. I have projects that I have all the materials for that I haven't started yet, mostly because of a busy schedule this time of year, but when I have free time I'm usually trying to recoup from the rest of my activities. Even though these projects are staring me in the face, I wouldn't say it's burnout. It's just finding the time and strength to do 'em. My cemetery fence, columns, and gate plans are laughing in my face. I hope to get some projects started after cutting the grass Saturday morning.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> However, I think in general it takes a diversity of interests to keep anyone from getting bored with a hobby. I always have several things going on at anyone time. Not just Halloween projects, but other projects like jewelry design, sewing, graphic arts, scrapbooking, working my horses....


That's very smart, Madame, I think you're absolutely right. 



Haunted Host said:


> Laurie, I just sent you a message regarding multiple quotes.


Ahhhhhhh.......there we go! It worked! What would I do without you??


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

I'd say maybe you should hang on to your stuff. Regret is such a downer.

If you don't want to do it this year, take the year off. Might be good for you. But my first choice if your enthusiasm is dimming is to simply scale back.


----------



## howierd3866 (May 21, 2008)

I agree I get burn out also but what my problem lay on is the wheather. This will be my 4th year and it takes us about 30 days for a one day show and the last two years we get hard wind and rain distoring alots. But this year we trying to build things that will hold up more than one year and save some money like no more pallet and plastic as walls..Howard


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

howard, i like the play on your name! so how wierd are you? lol


----------



## howierd3866 (May 21, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> howard, i like the play on your name! so how wierd are you? lol


some thing you have to keep to yourself ....lol...same name as I use on myspace just happens to work good on here...


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I have ZERO enthusiasm for Halloween this year. I haven't even been reading here that often. I don't want to disappoint the TOTs that have made my house a tradition...but I just can't get into it this year.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Every year we lose people and gain people and regain people. It's a cycle. 

One reason is that we all push each other to extremes that are hard top year to year. (translated... a lot of stuff to setup and tear down, etc).

Another reason is people (like me) throw huge parties and get pissed off when people do that thing people do... don't RSVP, fail to show up, etc... 

Some of us are transitioning too. Kids, moving, family issues... count me in for all 3 this year. I'm going to hopefully setup a cemetery at least, but not if my stuff is still in storage 150 miles away. I'm just going to live vicariously thru you guys this season, most likely.

But I will see you at Netherworld!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

The moment we see the first HW stuff on shelves at Michael's (they seem to be first), or the Spirit Banner go up on some tired old shopping center... we'll be in here sharing stories about how we spent more than we should have. 

Spring is a bad time for folks like us. HOWEVER... if you are in the mood, last year I got some friggin' sweet deals from places like Oriental Trading, Current, BuyCostumes, etc... because they were clearing out lots of stuff.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

I was on my 2nd wind for the year (out of probably 4-5) when life decided to smack me around a bit. The munchkin ended up in the hospital for 2 weeks and other such fun things so Halloween is now a distant thought. I'm sure it will swing back at some point here during the summer but it comes and goes. 

Hopefully I can find a way to work with my singing pumpkins some more. I had planned on getting 4-5 songs ready but then the hump of trying to get them all to play together became more of a headache than I had energy for.

Still, not bad so far this year. 9 pumpkins carved, 1 tombstone finished, my skeleton cage trashed and rebuilt and 1/2 a scarecrow.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hal, i hope your munchkin is doing well now. give my best.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I made a comment on another site that it's hard for me to get into the prop building mood until it starts getting frosty out. I heap credit on those of you who can get to work on projects the rest of the year!


----------



## ice111302 (Apr 15, 2008)

Quit HALLOWEEN...I say NEVER!!!!! I to agree its burnout have felt that way myself..Take this year of and you be the tot and go around to other places and see whats going on..But don't be surprised if you hear that people miss your place this year and wonder if you will do the next...Whats kept me and the mrs going is when out of the blue someone walks up and thanks you for scaring the daylights out of them and say that you are doing a nice thing for the community...Even though it's once a year and you put months of hard work and planning into it you would be surprised at how many people really look forward to seeing what you will come up with this year... Don't get rid of your props and decorations yet you'll use them again plus many more that you will build...just step back for this year and be the tot..and have fun with it......YOU"LL BE BACK


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Frost*

If some of us waited for frosty air, we'd never build props. ;-)



ChrisW said:


> I made a comment on another site that it's hard for me to get into the prop building mood until it starts getting frosty out. I heap credit on those of you who can get to work on projects the rest of the year!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

howierd3866 said:


> some thing you have to keep to yourself ....lol...same name as I use on myspace just happens to work good on here...


With that "i" before the "e" — is that just a weird spelling?


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, I don't live it year round, but I sure do admire those of you that do. 
I think about Halloween year round & about July I start making decor plans for the coming season.
As I said in another post, I'm surrounded by corn fields, when the stalks start turning brown the harvest / halloween fever is upon me...it get's really bad when we get the first cool morning. ]


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

_Photo by Tim Lindenbaum_


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

*
Yup...just like that Cadaverino,...man I can't wait ! *

*THANKS ! *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is beautiful cad. it looks like iowa! since i have found this forum, i am even more excited about halloween this year. i can't wait to put to use some of the stuff i have learned. just hope i for once find all the time. time can be a real burn out.


----------



## One Eye'd Jack (Dec 5, 2007)

My my my.... Where did THIS thread come from? Talk about a misunderstanding! 
The original post referred to was a 'type-O' (sorry... couldn't resist). It was about QUILTING Halloween. Like this.... see....
http://www.sipiweskequiltdesigns.com/patterns/large/tictacboo.jpg

*quit Halloween....[pff] of all the ideas*


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

RedSonja said:


> I've never thought about quitting Halloween, but I do understand the idea of getting burned out or even just fed up.
> 
> My dilemma now is having a party every year. Last year I spent so much time & money (as I usually do) and only a few people showed up. I never had something like that happen and it was a slap in the face. I was emotionally damaged!
> 
> ...


Exactly what happened with me and my party. Everyone was coming, everyone was so excited, everyone couldn't wait! Nobody showed!
Well, a few showed. But to give out nearly a hundred invitations to co-workers and friends, get talk all thru' work leading up and then have a dozen people at the party.
Quite defeating once the anger subsided. I couldn't hardly stand going to work the following Monday. And ohhhh, the excuses! If people just didn't avoid me altogether. The ones that did come raved and at least did make the no-shows feel like heels. That was one plus.

So the party tends to be my "Almost" Annual Halloween Party!

Oh well, I'm not going to stress it this year, if I have 10 people, those 10 people are going to have the best time of their lives EVER!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i did that one year. threw a party and it cost me. then only 5 people showed up. two years later i hadn't had a party again. everyone kept trying to talk me into one. finally i broke down and said yes. i kept asking myself why. my friend kim helped with the invitations. my friend cindy helped plan the scavenger hunt. my sister, friend becky, and friend connie each brought a bottle. captain, ripcord, and phildough brought a keg. 3 other friends helped bring food and set it up. we invited 45, but 57 showed up. it was the best party i ever had. we had a bon fire, people sitting around it singing, a costume had to be worn or we dressed you up. it was just a blast.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Now that is totally awesome! 

That is what I want for a party. I don't know about the scavenger hunt part, I don't think people around here would do that. But the bonfire and a keg is totally a party staple. Of course we'd have to use our fire pits because don't have bonfire space, but what the heck!


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

I honestly have never thought of quitting Halloween. I think about it every day, and I'm not kidding, EVERY day. It's like a sickness with me. I'm addicted to it. Halloween is my drug of choice.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

hallorenescene said:


> i did that one year. threw a party and it cost me. then only 5 people showed up. two years later i hadn't had a party again. everyone kept trying to talk me into one. finally i broke down and said yes. i kept asking myself why. my friend kim helped with the invitations. my friend cindy helped plan the scavenger hunt. my sister, friend becky, and friend connie each brought a bottle. captain, ripcord, and phildough brought a keg. 3 other friends helped bring food and set it up. we invited 45, but 57 showed up. it was the best party i ever had. we had a bon fire, people sitting around it singing, a costume had to be worn or we dressed you up. it was just a blast.



That does sounds like fun! I think getting a group together to organize a party really gets people into it, if they feel like they participated.

I guess you can never really predict the turn outs. I had just never had such a bad one before last year. And there is always that pressure of doing something interesting and different from the year before. It takes a lot of time and energy. It affects you mentally, and then for hardly anYONE to show. It's quite a disappointment.

And I agree w/ Wilbret who said that when changes are going on in ones life, it's hard to keep on the H-ween bandwagon. I am now in the process of buying my first house...YIPPEE!! But I know that will preoccupy my time for the next several months.

Plus, for me, it's a bit harder to get excited for Halloween if I don't have a costume decided on yet. I have NO idea what to be this year!!!!!! Yikes, that's truly FRIGHTENING!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Ask Some Questions First*

I was invited to a Halloween /Campfire/Party by a classmate of mine.
I went dressed as a Nazi with swaztika underwear, all bloodied, my wife went as a Jew with a pair of pliers.
As we stood around the campfire I made what I thought were a few funny comments based upon our costumes.
Nobody laughed . Nobody smirked, that I could tell.
Then I found out it was a party for an adult church group my classmate belonged to!
(A very conservative group who eventually lost my classmate and his wife when they began to dictate who they could and couldn't socialise with, or even say "Helo" to on the street, "You are either with us or against us!"...and his wife was a very generous contributor too!)
Maybe some of these dictators were mad because I was making fun of their favorite uniform?


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Maybe they found the costumes offensive? Just guessing.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm pretty sure those costumes would be jaw droppers in just about any setting. Yikes.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Every Year as I am tearing down my haunt, I say to myself " Never again" But within a week I am already working on plans for the next year. LOL. I get burnt out, but it does not last long.


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

It can happen...
heck, i haven't been around the web site except to give you guys flicks to look at...
but then again, Mom got sick, we had two (0r was it three?) funerals and a wake, and a couple of friends have gone though some tough times themselves...
With the day itself..it usually helps to do the same thing the folks in the Big Easy do at Mardi Gras..at midnight, it ALL goes down. 
this is helped with the fact that for a couple of years it's been an mobile outboard deal that I can transport to a neutral corner and set up and pull down in quick time..
with that clean cut, it's easy to be totally out of it for a while and then it starts to seep back in about right now, when the weather heats up..


----------



## Pretendman (Feb 20, 2008)

Not sure what this last guy is talking about, but losing interest in Halloween is like not giving gifts for Xmas. But I also have a 6 & 3 yr old, so it's my role to indoctrinate them in our US culture. And Halloween is weaved into the fabric of our society.
Give up the Halloween spirit - no way!


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

Okay let me take another crack at it.

I had my Mom in the hospital, and two friends diagnosed cancer decided to take their time to die. One had smoked since grade three. Unfiltered Camels. It was my job to get his oxygen out to him or he would choke to death. 
simple as that.
Put a full time job on top of that and seeing my kids when I could (I'm a divorced dad) and time got a bit short and I got a bit distracted. 
halloween and a lot of other things got put on the back burner.

It can happen. 
And there are folks who have worse stories to tell then mine.
Not giving Christmas presents? That was another friend. To this DAY he drops off a spare twenty in a Christmas card in the mailbox of the apartment he had to stay in one year for Christmas when he had NOTHING.
He figures ANYONE who has to be there could USE it..adresses it from Santa.
I dig that sentiment.
AFTER that, I got to arrange a wake for one and get everyone from three countries in one town on one day for one supper.
Now try that on two hours sleep. (You should have seen how PROUD I was when I thought I had it all sewn up and went to sleep without plugging in the alarm...
If the widow hadn't called that morning and asked me to pick someone else up I might have even missed that. )

Now previous to this I used to come to the halloween forum nearly every day. But since about January, (okay, before that) all I have been able to do is maybe get a post on once a month.
And that was a good month.

But I also knew it was the law of the wave, the tide would come back, I would just have to WAIT for it...
But one of the ways I used to fight burn out before any of this happened would be to adopt this sudden death/total tear down/ end of the night strategy that they use in Mardi Gras when you HAVE to have it all down after midnight...local custom, no exception, this means YOU...it made a great breaking off point and when the stuff was all away in boxes and I took that shower at the end of the night, it felt good, and cleansing...It felt like a rebirth, a renewal, and I could understand why the Jews and the Scots and a lot of others have their new years in the fall..
Another way was to make my whole yard haunt fit into two car loads...max..this was usually to accomodate where I might have to put it up..if the ex and I were on the outs it might be on a friends front lawn (I live in an apartment) So with that, you start to figure out what the LEAST you can get away with is...how to make THEIR minds do the work and fill in the blanks and force them to use their imaginations...NOTHING I can cook up can be as scary as what they can do to THEMSELVES.
You use the ELEMENTAL fears, sudden movement..sounds...NOTHING vivid or spelled out....AND you could shut it down in a twinkling of an eye if a really young kid needed a break..you have to ENJOY being scared..we sometimes forget that..
So, I'd squat on the front lawn, on my heels, get a KIDS eye view of the place and start from there...maybe not make a single move for five, ten mintues..just let what you have in your arsenal come to YOU and figure out how to use the place you got and what you got...
And that would get the juices running again and I would start to get back into it and remember that my ancestors INVENTED the holiday, we own it, it belongs to us, our property..(and yes, you are right..it's something America does RIGHT...you have LOADS of tourists who come every year JUST for THIS..) and I can hear Gramma tell me about The Cabinet of DR. Caligari again, (she saw the film in 1920 UNACCOMPANIED, which was just a SCANDAL and would tell it to us...as a BEDTIME STORY..) and Gramp telling me a FREAKY story when we would drive together in the fall. I woulnd't find out until LATER, DECADES LATER it was THE BOTTLE IMP by Robert Louis Stevenson and even when I read it decades later, I could hear him in the background as we took those turns together in the old Dodge 330.

So right now, I have the bugs worked out on a brain that glows in the dark with wires coming out and a scarecrow to scare the kids with...(no...a good one..slow majestic movement as you put the kids in front of what they KNOW is just a prop in a lawn chair and say:"Okay, lets' have a PICTURE!!!" ..and they SENSE, then HEAR the movement...)

And the other day,I put on the Halloween soundtrack I have..rock and roll, old time favorites, obscure honkers and shouters, and ALL the great hits...

and the wave starts to come back...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

uncle, you've been through a lot. i am glad your back


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Ooooh, I've been there. In fact, I'm there now -- totally at a crossroads deciding on my future "haunting" career.

I call it a "career" because that's exactly what it has turned out to be for me. It is no longer the fun it use to be when I was doing yard and garage haunts.

Loosing my haunt location a few months back and while searching for a new one, I've slowly come to the conclusion that I've totally lost the reasoning behind why I do this. Yes, it's to benefit the kids and Yes it is our only fundraiser, but I've got to be honest -- I chose a haunted house _as_ my fundraiser instead of yard sales and aluminum can drives because quite simply....I love to haunt. There's no other way to put it. It is in my veins, it's stamped in blood and sealed air-tight for all the world to see. So, why am I at a crossroads?

I'm starting to discover there may be other avenues of haunting for me. A way of statisfying the need to involk fear without the stress-ridden responsibilities of erecting a mass structure and all that comes with it that has driven me to drink and puff on cancerous sticks.

Although, I am yet looking for a location, it is not dogmatic or a "do or die" situation for me now. If it is meant for me to open my haunt this year, doors will be opened and a way for it will be made. If not, I will survive. Perhaps taking a year off is what I need to recoup and find those other avenues. Maybe now is the time for me to get serious about writing the short story that's been floating in my head about ghosts and a serial killer. I haven't been to a Halloween party *on* Halloween in years -- perhaps this is the time to go. What about throwing a Horror Movie Night party and invite all my local horror pals? There's many things I can do.

So, quit Halloween? I don't think so. _Changing_ Halloween? Yeah -- quite possibly.....


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Not that it hasn't already been said a million times, but we do all feel this way at one time or another. 

Hang on to your props. If you feel the same way next year then I say sell them.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well lots of things brought up here.......mine would fit right in .....I hate to say I lost my lust for Halloween but this last season was tough. I had stress for months prior to Oct. knowing hubby was having serious back surgery from a Vietnam incident. We had to be out of town for this surgery & I was just a wreak. One month before his surgery date which was Oct. 4th I slid in the tub & had major major problems so I could hardly walk. We were out of town at the hospital longer than we were suppose to be.( I spent 1 week in a hotel) By the time we got home I was think'in....No halloween this year. He was a mess & so was I.

I stressed over it bad & believe it or not during that time Ex hubby was building cemetery fence panels, pillars & tombstones. He came to the rescue. Most of you here know him as Jerry the coffin builder! He did it all even after saying we would never get it all up. I don't know how we pulled it off but that was my 1st encounter with just "Not having Halloween".

Aside from all of this was this ongoing neuropathy problem I'm having where I can't walk so he did all the stuff on the ladder in the house. Hours & hours on that ladder doin that ceiling thing we do! Plus what we did outside this year.

I'll tell ya I was pretty crushed to think we almost did not do it cause it was the best halloween we ever had. Hardest thing was putting it all up & having to take it all down so fast. I like my stuff up early so I can enjoy it. We do a lot for xmas too so halloween comes down & there ain't no break......xmas goes up. For me now as I am getting older and its not so much age as it is my health problems.....takes me way longer to get it all done anymore.

SO I never seem to get burn out cause I get so excited about halloween & xmas but when things happen in our lives its very hard to just be happy & excited over these holidays when we know what we are capable of but for whatever reason we can't seem to pull it off the way we'd like.

For me...I had Hallowen & xmas for 2007 because of my Ex-hubby coming over here & doing everything for us. Joes recovery has been slow so Jerry takes care of this massive yard we have & drives both of us to all these ongoing damn doctors appts. & in his spare time....he builds coffins for contest!!lol He just planted the whole garden here & now he is starting in on the arch for the cemetery & building more fence panels. Jeez...what the heck would we do without him??lol


Burnout in this house?????Not as long as Jerry is around!!

the Muffster


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow muffy, most people don't get along with their exes, you, your husband and your ex are so lucky you can have peace. sounds like you pulled through a tough halloween last year. i sure hope it's easier this year. you have such cool plans for your haunt this year, i hope you pull it off. looking forward to your pic.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Why thank you hallorenescene .........thats why I'm working on things now......I am still fearful about getting it all done but I have things wrote down and we are just trying to work on them by figuring out what room needs what. 

Like Gothic Princess, I could just keep adding things to my list but I'm striving hard to just stay on track with completing things to just finish one room at a time. Altho I'm happy....my New Years resolution was to stay focused & get things done for Halloween this year...we are moving along OK!!

Muf


----------



## Trader Sam (Aug 10, 2008)

I stopped decorating and giving out candy several years ago (3-5?) because TOTs were getting sneaky. Or so they thought! They'd get candy, run around the corner, switch masks, and get more candy over and over. The whole time, they'd snicker and say, "He gave me candy again," as they left. I never caught on until after their second or third helping of candy. By then, they had gone to the next house. Being dark, and having a lot of TOTs, it's hard to make a mental note of who's come and gone. So, I taught everyone a lesson and just stopped doing it. Well, it made ME happy, and it was a nice break.

Last year, I started giving out candy and decorating with a vengeance! I scared one teenage girl into a hysterical fit! No kidding! Everyone had to hold her and calm her down. Ha ha! Take THAT! Still, it was fun, and I had help this time, which was really needed. My mother stood sentry outside and had to coax TOTs in to get candy, which was never a problem before. It also discourages sneaky TOTs from mask-switching. To get TOTs out quickly, my brother crouched in a dark corner and lunged at them after they got their candy. It's fun to watch TOTs scream and run!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

Trader Sam said:


> I stopped decorating and giving out candy several years ago (3-5?) because TOTs were getting sneaky. Or so they thought! They'd get candy, run around the corner, switch masks, and get more candy over and over.


Meh, I expect it. They don't call it TRICK or treating for nothing. Hell, I'm guilty of it myself from time to time as a kid. Goes with the territory, it's a part of the game. They try to sneak some extra candy, I try to catch them in the act and say something like, "I think your <insert costume name here> costume was better." Or, "Oh, this is even better than your other costume." 

Some slip through undetected I'm sure, but it's just kids being kids.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well we have not encountered a problem like that here yet.......they don't want to stand in the long line to get back in the house again, plus they have to stand in the kitchen w/ Jerry to get their treats.But I agree kids will be kids & as long as they don't tamper with the display or try to steal anything I'm happy. 

Muf


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Trader Sam said:


> Last year, I started giving out candy and decorating with a vengeance! I scared one teenage girl into a hysterical fit! No kidding! Everyone had to hold her and calm her down. Ha ha! Take THAT! Still, it was fun, and I had help this time, which was really needed. My mother stood sentry outside and had to coax TOTs in to get candy, which was never a problem before. It also discourages sneaky TOTs from mask-switching. To get TOTs out quickly, my brother crouched in a dark corner and lunged at them after they got their candy. It's fun to watch TOTs scream and run!


----------
AH YES, revenge best served as cold as the night & sweeter then the candy given !! LOL


----------



## Don of the Dead (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd quit breathing before I quit Halloween.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Just this year I had resigned to NOT ever having a haunt again and I was going to have a huge yard sale this month to sell off most of my props. But ... a couple of weeks ago we drove though town and saw the "Spirit---Opening Soon!" sign in the window of a strip mall store and I freaked!

Halloween is back on and bigger than ever!


----------



## the morbituary (Mar 29, 2008)

strange1 said:


> I just read a post about a member here losing their enthusiasm for Halloween.
> And I thought I was the only one.
> 
> I told my wife a couple of weeks ago that I have been thinking about getting rid of my props and stuff.
> ...


I have ....but not for long,its usually because of the price of the stuff theses days and didnt have the cash to blow on it ,BUT since I started building alot of my own props I am into it more than ever,all I need to do now is make some good molds for skulls and such and I wont need to buy the over priced stuff anymore.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

For me it happens. I mean we spend all this time thinking about it and yea it burns us out. I guess we get sick of it. I love halloween and all but I think Im becoming a little to obbssesed. (sorry everyone lol). I don't see the point of thinking about it all year round. I come to this forum because the people are so great, nice and enthiusastic here. 

Take a month off, see if that helps.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

This will be my first year not having any props up, so I understand where a lot of people are coming from. Originally it was supposed to be fantastic; a huge party on the 31st for my favourite holiday and to celebrate my 30th birthday the week before. But since that was supposed to be thrown by my boyfriend, who is now my ex, I've had no gumption whatsoever! So this season will be trying to make it fun again and look to the silver lining of next year (everything falls on a Saturday!). 
We're going to have a Dia de los Muertos party instead, so I'll still have a reason to use my Bucky (with a poncho!), and the goal is to have a new place to haunt for next year.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I am involved heavily in the custom car & hot rod scene & it gets to be a burnout getting cars ready for big shows,just as i get with the prop building & costs 
for Halloween,but with Halloween I keep reminding myself that it is a tradition that I want to see go to the next generation from fun i had at halloween when 
i was a wee lil ghoul. The biggest payoff is seeing the kids having fun, & of course scaring the crap out of the older kids & adults  . Halloween seems like it is 
always on the verg of finatics wanting to squash our "devil worshipping" ways. When i read here on the forums that there are some of you in areas that have 
problems with neighbors & local authorities for what ever reasons keep me going whatever the cost& time I spend in my little corner of the world !


----------



## Specterkev (Aug 17, 2003)

not me baby lol well sometimes i think that but you know what I can't as halloween gets close.... I get to excited and glad we did.


----------



## MoonMoon (Sep 6, 2008)

Madame Turlock said:


> However, I think in general it takes a diversity of interests to keep anyone from getting bored with a hobby. I always have several things going on at anyone time. Not just Halloween projects, but other projects like jewelry design, sewing, graphic arts, scrapbooking, working my horses.... Yes, I'm a hobby junkie.


I agree.
I have alot of hobbies and a creative career (artist and aspiring filmmaker) so I usually don't even start thinking about Halloween much until around August and actually don't start building props until late August or September. I think that's the main reason I don't get burnt out with Halloween because it isn't something I focus on all year around. Plus even when I am focusing on it, I always have other projects going on as well.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

On the day after Halloween I am exhausted but not really burnt out. I believe home haunters become victims of their own game. I could not get out of doing my haunted house even if I tried. The people that come end up inviting people during the year for the next one. They know me and assume I will have it. Of course they are right. But I often wonder what will happen when I'm too old to do it. I hope I have grandchildren who will keep the tradiiton alive. But if they are truly like me I might just end up a prop someday myself.


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

"I hope I have grandchildren who will keep the tradiiton alive. But if they are truly like me I might just end up a prop someday myself."

HA! Creepyhomemaker... that made me chuckle. 

I can understand burnout... have you tried perhaps getting out some old pics of past haunts/halloweens? That always gets me extra excited about the big night. I don't have lots of pics from last year, but we have some sound recordings of screams and laughs of people going through the haunt. It just makes me laugh out loud, and I can't wait to have another year. I agree with the others that said don't get rid of your props. You can do that in a year or two (or five) if you still feel this way. But once they are gone, that's it. Also, are you feeling less enthused/burned out about other things? Maybe it isn't just halloween, but other things in your life that are sucking your enthusiasm out of you. Maybe depression, or just too much stress at work. Don't give up yet on hallween. There's too much good in it to give it up too quickly.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I can understand taking a break.

DH and I took Halloween off about 4 years ago and went on vacation. Sometimes you do need to just take some time off. 

I definitely am torn about doing my Halloween party (and I'm thrilled that we don't get more than 20 people in our tiny house) but I don't think I could ever stop completely with the yard haunt.

It's looking pretty grim that we'll ever have any kids to continue the tradition, so I guess we'll keep going as long as it's fun and we're both in decent health.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

my dad for the past couple of years has said numerous times that he just wants to quit all together. its mostly because every year seems to be getting bigger and harder to build in a months time. if we start any sooner than oct 1st the city gets antsy.

i have suggested numerous times to scale back for a year or two and just hand out candy with a few decorations and tell people that its hard to do a big scene every year, but some how my parents rope themselves (and me  ) into doing a full scene.

i guess when it hits; it hits hard sometimes, but dont go selling your props right away. give it time, take a break, change things up a bit. if you dont feel the haunting spirit anymore then do what you must, but do hang on to a few things, cause you never know when that feeling might come back.


----------



## Trader Sam (Aug 10, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> I keep reminding myself that it is a tradition that I want to see go to the next generation from fun i had at halloween when
> i was a wee lil ghoul. The biggest payoff is seeing the kids having fun, & of course scaring the crap out of the older kids & adults.


I agree! Last year was my Nephew's first chance to really understand and enjoy Halloween (he was 4), and he still talks about the TOTs getting scared.

As for the mischievous mask-swapping kids, it was a first for me, and I certainly didn't do it as a kid. I never even knew anyone who did that. It just kinda threw me for a loop. I just have to remind myself that it balances itself out. Even though some kids might sneak some extra candy from me, some are in such a hurry that they don't open their bags enough . . . I miss, dropping their candy on the floor . . . and they walk away thinking it's in their bag.

I do miss doing Halloween, and I'm glad to be doing it again.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah. I understand about H-ween burnout.
Especially 2007, when my girlfriend Reena was still visiting her family in Trinidad.
It was alot of work to get the house ready before she returned here to Fla. (Oct. 10th) 
I spent 2 half days getting all the decorations, props and lights unpacked, tested, and put up by myself. I don't have alot of props and what-nots, but I do put alot of effort into doing it year after year, because I enjoy Halloween so much. 
But it is satisfying eliciting scares and shreiks out of the TOT's 
It's all in clean fun. 
And my GF likes Halloween (not as much as I do) and she never celebrated it up until 2005 (even though Hurricane Wilma put a semi-damper on it), but she enjoyed dressing up sexier than usual  

She was a sexy nurse and I was a mad scientist. 
Thank God the power came back on Oct. 30th. LOL!


----------

